
VMware Fusion, Workstation team culled in company restructure - cjensen
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/01/vmware-fusion-workstation-team-culled-in-company-restructure/
======
cjensen
My bad, this has already been discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10978672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10978672)

